# I have an electrical gremlin



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm working on a White Z rider, I do not have the model number, my fault, looks like a big turtle is the best that I can describe it as

This is the second time it has come in, 1st time the PTO would not engage, so I slapped a new one on to see what was going on and that didn't cure it, after much testing and frustration I replaced the seat switch (even though it tested out fine) and that cured the problem, so I slapped it back together, and sent it out the door

now today, it has come back for the same problem, clutch is still fine because it will engage when I wire it direct.

I have a ground problem, there is juice going to the clutch itself, but it is not getting grounded. Where do the dang things ground out at? all the wires go into the little control box where the ignition switch and PTO switch is at.

Any help would be great, I was troubleshooting this thing for 2 hours today with no luck, just thinking about it is making my head hurt


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

Is the charging system working properly?I worked on a walk behind 1 time that was not charging and after a few minutes the battery would loose voltage and the pto would kick off.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The seat switch you replaced did not fix the problem, it was coincidence that it started working. The seat switch does not prevent the clutch from working, it interlocks the ignition system and kills the engine if it detects that no one is sitting in the seat. While the seat switch works in conjunction with the drive and PTO switches, it only affects the engine operation.

Most electric PTO clutches have both the hot and ground wire in the pigtail that plugs into the mower wiring harness. The Black wire is generally the ground and the hot will usually be a Blue, Yellow or White wire, but I guess it could be any color. I am guessing that since you know you have power to the clutch, then you know which wire is hot. If you know that the ground is bad and you can't trace the ground wire back to where it attaches to the mower frame. If you can't locate the bad ground then just add a new ground wire and splice it into the ground side of the PTO wiring near the plug from the wiring harness. The problem could be a broken wire, loose connection or corrosion on the ground lead, a new ground should take care of it. Check and make sure the charging system is working as well, a bad ground from the battery to frame could also be the cause.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have seriously thought about cutting and stripping and redoing the ground for the clutch, but everyone at work gives me a very dirty look, even though I know it wouldn't be any different that how it is already set up

I'm not going to waste alot of time on it tomorrow, I think that is exactly what I am going to do cause I am tired of this [email protected]# thing


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> I have seriously thought about cutting and stripping and redoing the ground for the clutch, but everyone at work gives me a very dirty look, even though I know it wouldn't be any different that how it is already set up
> 
> I'm not going to waste alot of time on it tomorrow, I think that is exactly what I am going to do cause I am tired of this [email protected]# thing


Well obviously the correct way, would be to trace down the bad circuit and repair it. I have on occasion where the ground wire was too difficult to get to, just spliced in a new ground into the system. It will not change the operation of the system, just the location where the grounding circuit is located.

This is of course only true if the ground to the clutch is actually bad. Without a model number we have no idea of how your unit is set up. If it has any relays that may operate the grounding circuit to the clutch, you could be by passing them. This type of setup would be unusual, but depending upon the setup not out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yes like i said I forgot to grab it off the rider from work

but the wiring diagram for this machine SUCKS and I mean it SUCKS

it shows the location of relays and switches, but does not show what color wire is what, where said wire goes, or if it changes color like a NORMAL wiring diagram does

that is one this that really bothered me


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, were you able to figure it out, or get it working correctly???


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

figure it out no, I cut and regrounded, made sure the safety switches still worked properly, and called the guy

thanks alot for the info


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

I Have Run Into This Problem On A John Deere,i Brought It Back To The Dealer 6 Times!they Still Never Found It.after 2 Days I Found The Gremlin.their Was A Adjusting Nut On A Threaded Rod For Pto Engagement, That Had Backed Off.what Really Made It Hard To Find Was That It Was Inside A Rubber Boot.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

but this was an electric PTO


----------



## Dr Dorito (Apr 5, 2009)

*Sounds familar*

I had a very same prob there was voltage to pto runnin w/switch on after I shut it off and went to turn it right back on no voltage b4 prob had just replaced regulator 
So tested wires comin off the stator and that should be tested in AC current if voltage around 16k if no volt or low volt stator issue possible. if volt ok then unplug the hydro clutch at the dirtiest spot and clean to dry ...my eventual diagnosis had to do with both the stator I just brushed dry and brushed the back of the flywhl magnets were packed with dust 
 and if anyone questions the weight of briggs twin 16 circa 83'= about 185


----------

